# SPS über Laptop mit USB-RS232 Umwandler für 15€



## Ah-Met (8 Dezember 2005)

Ich habe mir letztens den Acer Extensa 3001WLMi_a Laptop mit Standard USB-Anschluß gegönnt!
Echt ein geiles Gerät! 
 :lol: 
Da ich auch viel programmiere, mußte ich mich informieren, wie ich meine serielle(RS232)-Verbindung am günstigsten Zustande bekomme!
So`n PCMCIA-seriell Karte kostet mind. ab 45€!
Nachher habe ich mir den USB-seriell, also USB-RS232 Umwandler für 9,95€ bei Reichelt bestellt!
 :?:  :?:  :?:  :?: 
Ich bin begeistert von!
Kann mit S7, um Siemens-S7 Steuerung zu programmieren, sowohl mit Protool, um OP`s/TP`s zu programmieren, problemlos arbeiten!


----------



## e4sy (8 Dezember 2005)

okay ^^


.? 
 :?


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2005)

Bitte mal genauer!. Mit welchem Programm und welchem Adapter !!


----------



## waldy (16 Januar 2006)

Hi,
bischen meht Info möchte ich auch haben.
Kann man z.B. dabei noch bestellnummer auch geben?
Und bischen genau beschreiben, wie hast du alles gebasteln hast?

gruß waldy


----------



## Maxl (17 Januar 2006)

S7 über PC-Adapter oder TS-Adapter ist möglich.
S5 über RS232/TTy-Wandler geht nicht - funktioniert nur mit Köster-Box
B&R funktioniert
Pilz PSS & PnozMulti funktioniert
Simatic Bediengeräte funktionieren



mfg
Max


----------



## Maxl (17 Januar 2006)

Ach ja:

Hab das mit einem Umsetzer von ST-Lab probiert.


Noch was:

es muss natürlich ein "echter" USB-RS/232 Umsetzer sein.
Bastellösungen wie Umstecker USB --> PS/2 PS/2 --> Seriell wie sie bei Mäusen dabei sind, funktionieren natürlich nicht!
Diese setzen lediglich die elektrischen Signal um, nicht das Protokoll


----------

